# Saugeye trolling rod?



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Figured I would post this in the central ohio reports since many of us fish for saugeye and would get a lot of comments.
Wondering what rods you guys use trolling for saugeye since I need to get a few rods for trolling saugeye. I've been told to get a few longer rods with some fast action and I'd like to stay away from 1piece unless they are telescopic. 
I have a few Daiwa Sealine SG27's reels I'd like to pair the rod with.
Let me know what works for you.

ski


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

The only guys that troll for saugeye are the guys that cant catch them casting.... haha joking! 
Are you going to be flat-lining cranks? Or using boards? 
This will help guys anwer. 
There's tons of rods out there that work well. I'm gonna sit back an listen as I'm also looking to up-grade my trolling rods


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I have rods to cast with, but have a boat now so I'm trying to outfit to troll Alum, oshay and Indian.


----------



## fool4fish (Mar 21, 2014)

I use my 8 ft cabelas depthmasters planer board rods they telescope n i use em erie and inland with offshore mini and fullsize church walleye boards versatile soft tip cheap price id look at the jason mitchell pb rods and diawa sea line pb rods very nice if your looking for shorter and cheaper an ugly stick 7 ' cal 1100 does alot too for your buck hope this helps


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ski said:


> I have rods to cast with, but have a boat now so I'm trying to outfit to troll Alum, oshay and Indian.


Ya I was kidding...... I ment flatlineing as letting your baits back in assisted. Or using planer boards(a heavier board used to get your baits away from your boat and spread your trolled lures out)....


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

My partner and I troll alum with our medium action fast tip 6'-6" StCroix Avids. We flatline cranks and also bottom bounce. Never had a need for specific trolling rods, reels or boards. Ten pound braid or eight pound fluro. As noted in one of the other post's. we only troll when we cannot connect by casting. If you are planning to troll Erie, you should watch the marketplace as there have been numerous sales on rods, reels and boards.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Shortdrift said:


> My partner and I troll alum with our medium action fast tip 6'-6" StCroix Avids. We flatline cranks and also bottom bounce. Never had a need for specific trolling rods, reels or boards. Ten pound braid or eight pound fluro. As noted in one of the other post's. we only troll when we cannot connect by casting. If you are planning to troll Erie, you should watch the marketplace as there have been numerous sales on rods, reels and boards.


Ya the biggest reason I've never bought smaller line-counters for inland trolling is I've never really needed them. Just let out enough line to bump bottom an have at it with my "normal" casting gear.
But with that said like the op. I'm ready to up-grade an have saugeye specific trolling rods... I know one thing. I'm going to keep it cheap. 
When I first bought my lake Erie trolling rods I went "top of the line" an now realise it's not needed to troll with...

I actually seen some cheaper trolling rods at wal-Mary last year I think they were wright $McGill or something. They looked perfect for the reduced price. I'll have to look again next time I'm there.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Everything is budget dependent. I will list best value (cheapest and good quality) to highest value...notice I didn't determine just by price. For inland fishing, all of these rods in a medium light with fast (moderate) action is what I prefer. I can pull Walleye boards with tattle flags, mini boards or flatline all with the same rods.
1. Diawa Wilderness - $15/rod
2. Shimano TDR - $30/rod
3. Shimano Talora - $70/rod
4. Denali Myriad - $130/rod

Length of rod is boat dependent. My inland lake rods are 8' telescopic Cabelas Tourney Trail rods not made anymore. SUPER soft tip with good backbone like a Salmon noodling rod. I run all Shimano Taloras 7' for Erie. These rods are most similar to the Ugly Stik CAL 1100 that were THE BEST trolling rod ever made...but not made anymore and the new ones do not have as good of a tip. You can also use these inland, but for crappie long line trolling, the shorter rod does not "load" as well on paper mouth Crappies, so I feel I loose more fish than with the soft flexy 8' Cabelas rods. My Tourney Trail rods are most like the Denali, however the Denalis are far superior in feel. The Tourney Trail rods were $80/rod.

Line Counters Reels:
1. Diawa LC17 - $50-60/reel - occasionally
2. Penn 209 - $70/reel
3. Okuma Coldwater Low Pro - $160/reel
4. Shimano Tekota 300 - $170/reel

I just don't think for the value that you can beat the small Diawas. I have 22 of them and had issues with 3 that were replaced no questions asked. I would like to switch my Erie reels to Tekota 500's as they have the most superior drag of any line counter. The Cabelas Depthmasters are junk...especially the newer ones...and I have one tournament series I'm not impressed with. The counters fail and they get "stuck" where the spool won't release. Literally everyone I've owned and several of my friends have failed. Older ones seemed to be better.

These are just my opinions of ones that I have personally used over the years. It's all about what feels good to you and the kind of species you are targeting.

I'm self admittedly anal retentive and a tad OCD. Doesn't mean you have to be, but I believe in fishing, you limit variables and repeat success. I use the same line (Maxima 10lb mono), same Reels, same rods (body of water dependent) and calibrate my line counters to replicate programs. Trolling is science, while casting is an art dealing in finesse and feel. Both are successful and one can be more/less productive than the other any given day. Keep your tool bag full. I whole heartedly believe what separates successful pros from average Joes like me is consistency AND knowing what tools to pull out when.

Tight lines!


----------



## Kims Paycheck (May 18, 2014)

Jason Mitchell Great Lakes Trolling Rods model JM861THMHC at Cabelas $69.99 8'-6" Telescoping. Diawa 27's. We use on LE, Pleasant Hill, Alum Creek and Mosquito. Love them!! Before that we used the Bass Pro Walleye Angler Telescoping but they keep raising the price. Used to be $79.99 now they are $109.99


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Brahm the drag on these might rival the tekota. But I'm not to positive they still make em. Ive had mine for 15+ years now. Only thing I don't like about mine is it counts in yards not feet. 
They fit in my had good to. 









Shimano bantam 1500,lc


----------



## Paul Mac (Sep 20, 2014)

ski said:


> I have rods to cast with, but have a boat now so I'm trying to outfit to troll Alum, oshay and Indian.


Cabelas has their depth masters on sale for $19.99! All models


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Unless I'm on Erie I use 8.6 ft shimano salmon rods flatlining cranks. On Erie I use board rods and planers


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Brahm the drag on these might rival the tekota. But I'm not to positive they still make em. Ive had mine for 15+ years now. Only thing I don't like about mine is it counts in yards not feet.
> They fit in my had good to.
> View attachment 243073
> 
> ...


Funny...my dad has 3...one of which is a very rare left hand reel. You are right! He still says it's the best he's ever had. Bought it new in 1974 I believe. His is not the line counter.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

For flatline trolling inland lakes,I only use 8 1/2' med-med/heavy IM6 and higher salmon casting rods.The thinner the blank at the handle,the better.Combine that rod with a superbraid and you'll be able to feel everything that touches the crank,even in 3' waves.I've seen some nice rods go for as little as $30 in cabelas clearances.The worst part about them is the length,any little slack while reeling in,the line wants to wrap around the rod tips.Annoying,but the action is far better than conventional trolling,downrigger,planerboard rods.

Now for my big boards,it doesn't matter.The rubberband release kills all the sensitivity.

Not too particular on line counters as long as they are calibrated.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

I purchased 8.5' Denalia Myriad this spring. I love them on indian lake for flatlining


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Redhunter1012 said:


> I purchased 8.5' Denalia Myriad this spring. I love them on indian lake for flatlining


I got a pair of socalled g-loomis salmon rods that were half priced to $75. I don't believe they are actual g-loomis but made by some river outfitters brand. With how weedy that Indian was getting,I could tell with the rod tips when a blade of grass was on my cranks.The same for snagged 1/2" shad fry,pea sized snails, and minnows.


----------



## Mark Hicks (Apr 15, 2006)

Saugmon you are right, a good rod will tell you many thing about what's going on with your lure


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I've fished with the Denali rods several times and they are awesome, but at this point I'm not spending $120 for a trolling rod. Too many other things I need to get trolling. Trolling batteries, new trailer tires, trolling boards and reels are on my short list.
Break Out Another Thousand.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Almost any med/light action rod works.....I like 7-8ft, some will depend on what your pulling to , deep divers when it's hot and there deep a little stiffer.....med. works for most any.....lighter in the spring when there shallow and prefer smaller baits
for the money can't go wrong with an ugly stik or 2


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

I use the same rods and reels I use for casting. 6'-7 1/2' length med- med heavy rods, spider line super mono 12# test 10# diameter, round reels - iron, bps, diawa. I use the clip on line counters. I use this set up on inland lakes and lake erie.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Thanks for all the input on the various rods out there. Some good info to think about.

ski


----------

